# Cut back on amount of food after spay. Why?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I just got the call that my dog is just waking up after her spay surgery. They said she did well. But, my instructions are to now reduce her meals to one cup, 2X a day. She currently eats about 1 cup 3X a day. And he says also, that we should already be graduallly switching from puppy food to adult food. 

She's almost 6 months old, and weighs about 44 lbs. She's a rotti mix.

I am doubting my vet's instructions. What do you think?
(also, I still have a large bag of puppy food!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

first off finishing the food you have her on is fine. I don't feed puppy food ever. I feed a very high quality adult dog food for my puppies. With Rotties especially you do not want them to grow too fast. I have had them for over 28 years now and work in rescue as well, I have dealt with a LOT of them. 
If they grow too fast they could have joint damage and be lame or have later issues. Protect those bones and joints at all cost. Don't let her be jumping until she is full grown. Also, I feed 3 meals a day to all of my dogs, puppies to seniors. It works for me. If your dog is active, as I suspect she is, then she should not gain a bunch of extra weight. If she does you can cut down the food. Less per meal or if you want then only feed 2 meals a day. Mine pretend to be starving to death if they don't eat 3 meals a day. LOL
You asked about the shelter doing their tails in the other post. Hopefully you don't care if I add it onto this one. I can almost see why they did it. First off, if it is done before the dog is 3 days old, it does NOT cost much at all. Usually $3-5 not a big deal to make the dog more adoptable. Yes, it is true that a Rottie with a cropped tail will get adopted before one without. People that are looking for a Rottie want it to look like one. Maybe that is why? Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I guess I didn't realize the difference between puppy food and adult food. I think I thought the opposite. (that they grow slower on the puppy food).

Also, I question my vet's instructions because Lucy always seems to be starving. I'd feel bad giving her _less_ food than she eats now! She always acts ravenous. Anything that ends up on the floor is fair game. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I think that is normal for a puppy. They are using all of their calories for growth. I don't know what kind of food you feed but stay away from the normal vet recommended Science Diet and Iams type foods. They have a lot of fillers and are basically just being pooped out without giving your dog all the "good stuff" her little body needs for growth. Most vets do not have much of a background in nutrition. Many will tell you that corn is not good but still promote the Science Diet for the kickbacks they receive from the company. Check out DogFoodAnalysis.com It rates dog foods. Also you could look at some of the stickies on this forum about nutrition there is a lot of info to be had.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

OK, so I thnk the plan will be to gradually make the switch to adult food, using up the big bag of puppy food. But, I may continue to feed the same amount as now. I'll watch her weight.

Oh, and I'm feeding her Blue Buffalo - large breed puppy. She seems to be doing well on it.

My last dog (irish setter) died of bone cancer at 10 yrs. - so sad 
Who knows? Maybe I could've prevented it by being more diligent with her meals.

So, I'm trying to do better with Lucy.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did he mean to cut back just for a week or so after the spay? Or did he mean to cut back for good? If she is not overweight and is maintaining good condition then I wouldn't cut back, if she is start to gain to much weight, then cut back. You don't want growing puppies to have extra weight on them, especially large breeds. Its better to have them a little on the skinny side, but not super skinny of course. You should be able to easily feel her ribs, not have to search for them, but they shouldn't be obviously showing. She should tuck up behind her ribs, at her belly.

All dogs will eat a different amount of food, even if it is the same food. Of my two dogs, Lloyd weighs an average of 75 pounds when in ideal condition, Allie about 60-65. Allie eats a half a cup of food more than Lloyd does to be able to maintain her weight. Lloyd gains weight very easily, if he had a lot of treats or a bully stick I cut his food back a little for the day because he gains so easily. With Allie I am always trying to keep weight on her.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> Did he mean to cut back just for a week or so after the spay? Or did he mean to cut back for good? .


At first that's what I thought he meant , but, no, he meant for good. Don't know if you can tell very well by the photo in my original post, but right now she has a great shape.

PS - just got back from picking her up. she did well with the surgery. now I'm going to worry till she's really healed. I'll probably stay up with her all night.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad she's home, I'm sure she will sleep on and off during the night. No need for you to sit with her. Just make sure she is comfortable on the floor or her crate. You don't want her on the couch where she may fall off. I'm sure the vet gave you instructions for tonights feeding. If not and she's fairily awake around 8pm PDT (I don't know where you live) you can give her a very small amount and a little water. If you let her eat her usual meal she will probably vomit it up due to the anesthesia. Tomorrow you can go back to her regular breakfast. 

IMO if she is 6 months old of thereabouts, I would feed her 1 cup twice a day instead of three. I would mix the adult with the puppy food and by the time you are finished with the puppy bag you will have her transferred over to adult food. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Patt said:


> I'm glad she's home, I'm sure she will sleep on and off during the night. No need for you to sit with her. Just make sure she is comfortable on the floor or her crate. You don't want her on the couch where she may fall off. I'm sure the vet gave you instructions for tonights feeding. If not and she's fairily awake around 8pm PDT (I don't know where you live) you can give her a very small amount and a little water. If you let her eat her usual meal she will probably vomit it up due to the anesthesia. Tomorrow you can go back to her regular breakfast.
> 
> IMO if she is 6 months old of thereabouts, I would feed her 1 cup twice a day instead of three. I would mix the adult with the puppy food and by the time you are finished with the puppy bag you will have her transferred over to adult food. Good luck and keep us posted.


She is still sleeping from when i picked her up about 2 hours ago. Vet said she was in the beginning stages of heat, so he gave her a little extra pain med. (good thing I brought her in for the spaying when I did). Also said not to feed her anything till tomorrow. (I am on east coast).

I will begin to mix the food. How do I bring myself to only feeding her 2 cups a day? She is always so hungry Also, how long do they continue to grow?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cut her back gradually, start making her lunch meal 1/2 a cup rather than a full cup for a week or so, then go down to a 1/4 cup for a week or two, then just cut it out completely. 

Large breeds can continue to grow until they are two. They usually have all their height by the time they are one or so, and then fill out until around two. Lloyd seems to still be growing a little now at a year and a half, but its mostly just filling out and getting muscle mass, I don't think he is getting any taller.



ILuvLucy said:


> I will begin to mix the food. How do I bring myself to only feeding her 2 cups a day? She is always so hungry Also, how long do they continue to grow?


And just remember to watch her, if she starts looking to skinny, up her food again. Just because someone says she should eat less doesn't make it true.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

ILuvLucy said:


> I will begin to mix the food. How do I bring myself to only feeding her 2 cups a day? She is always so hungry Also, how long do they continue to grow?


Just by your wording "*How do I bring myself *to only feeding her 2 cups a day" tells the story. You do it for her health. My Dachshund's would eat 24/7 if I let them. Some dogs appear to be ALWAYS hungry. They give you the look, and you fall for it. You can give her fillers, like green beans (no salt) or carrots for snacks in between meals. 

I think melgrj7 has a good idea. Cut back gradually until you are feeding 2 times a day and then if she starts looking thin up the amount of food. This is what I do with mine. Pretty soon, you'll be able to tell the correct amount of food she needs, not what she wants just by looking at her ribs and waist. Not that you have to worry about it now, but you do not want an overweight dog. Good luck.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Patt said:


> Just by your wording "*How do I bring myself *to only feeding her 2 cups a day" tells the story. You do it for her health. My Dachshund's would eat 24/7 if I let them. Some dogs appear to be ALWAYS hungry. They give you the look, and you fall for it. You can give her fillers, like green beans (no salt) or carrots for snacks in between meals.


Do you prepare the green beans or carrots first? Or give raw or canned? (Guess i've lots to learn )


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

ILuvLucy said:


> Do you prepare the green beans or carrots first? Or give raw or canned? (Guess i've lots to learn )


I feed cut up carrots, green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini. I usually steam them lightly. Some feed them raw, either way is fine. You can use canned green beans if you like, be sure to use the ones with “No salt added”. Just remember when feeding veggies or fruit do it in moderation. 

Hey, everyone has to start somewhere. It's good that you are willing to do research for the health of your dog.


----------

